# ساعدوا الخدام



## BishoRagheb (12 نوفمبر 2008)

:smi411:
ك_*ان نفسي اشوف في المنتدي ركن خاص للخدام
ومساعدته في الخدمة
تحضير الدرس
الافتقاد*_
الخدمة عموما والمشاكل اللي بتقبله
من اول حضانة لغاية خريجيين
ومواضيع تثبيت عقيدة
*
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*
*بيشو*


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا كمان نفسى ولكن الكادرات المطلوبة لادارة قسم زى دة اعتقد انها مش موجودة *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> *انا كمان نفسى ولكن الكادرات المطلوبة لادارة قسم زى دة اعتقد انها مش موجودة *​



أريد تفسير الكادرات المطلوبة لادارة قسم زى دة اعتقد انها مش موجودة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2008)

> أريد تفسير الكادرات المطلوبة لادارة قسم زى دة اعتقد انها مش موجودة
> ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> بيشو


يعنى اللى يدير قسم زى دة لازم يكون امين خدمة فى كنيسه 
هنجيبه منين 
فاهمنى 
فين الحاجات اللى هنحطها فى القسم
مين اللى عنده القدرة انه يشارك بمواضيع 
ايه حجم الاقبال على قسم زى دة فى حاله وجوده 
كدة يعنى​


----------



## BishoRagheb (12 نوفمبر 2008)

oesi_no قال:


> يعنى اللى يدير قسم زى دة لازم يكون امين خدمة فى كنيسه
> هنجيبه منين
> فاهمنى
> فين الحاجات اللى هنحطها فى القسم
> ...



انا للاسف ....
للاسف....
برغم صغر سني لكني امين خدمة حضانة في كنيستي.
للاسف...

الحاجات كتيير..
لكن حجم الاقبال لا اعرف...


----------

